# Seafox 200ST vs Nautic Star NauticBay 1910



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

I have heard very good thing about the Nautic Star. Does anybody have any experience with the Seafox. It has a great layout.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I knew you would end up asking about the Sea Fox. I am looking at the 240XT.... Best I have come up with is it is a new design that started last year. Sea Fox had a bad rap for many years, but they have improved processes and their Bay Fox line of bay boats are very well thought out, they have a very stable, dry, and streamlined design, I know that some of the other similar brands may have a better fisnish on some things, but not worth the price they are asking for them. I talked to a guide that has been running the 240xt for six months now and says it has been a great boat, there were a few things that he didn't like, but they were so minor, and definitely not enough to justify buying another make at over 15k plus more...... I am going back Wednesday and gonna go over a few boats and try and pick something out....... For what I am wanting to do, it seems like a nice fit. A nice heavy, stable and dry boat, with plenty of storage space, looks nice, not underpowered (going with a 250 yammie), will get me into 2 feet of water for wadefishing, will be stable at the jetties with my family in it, and if I want to fill up the tank with 90 gallons of fuel, the performance numbers say I'd have over a 200 mile range if I wanted to go offshore. Realistically I would only take it between 15 and 30 miles out of Freeport during snapper season, but it's good to know you have plenty of range. Power Pole, GPS, and trolling motor. Lifetime Warranty on the hull, and five years on the Yammie. It's gonna be hard to find another boat at that price range they are asking for them. Good Luck, and let us know what you end up doing. I know you have been asking questions, I'm in the same boat (no pun intended) as you.


----------



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

I just got back from the Houston Boat Show and looked at all of the bay boats with the same layout as the Nautic Star NauticBay 1910. I happened to come across the SeaFox 200XT first so I compared all other boat to this one. I couldn't find anything even close in this price range. I did find some close in the 35 to 40 thousand dollar range though. To me the Nautic Star 1910 or 2110 didn't even come close to the SeaFox. I put down a $1000 refundable deposit and I am going to do a wet ride on this boat after the boat show and make a final decision. To me, a very nice boat for the money. I will be getting a lifetime warranty on the hull and 5 years on the Yamaha 115.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to see the wet test before the purchase! Bring the people you normally plan to have in that boat for the wet test, because....

That boat advertising 2000lb dry weight seems WAY too heavy for a F115 but that is just me. With a max HP rating of 175, I'd go for at least 150. I've owned too many boats with less than max hp rating and I was never happy.

I had a F115 on a Skeeter SL180 (1300 lbs dry weight and rated for 150hp max) and I could not get that boat on plane with 4 average people (120-200 lbs each) without sending one to the bow. I tried several props and had the dealer install a wedge before selling. Yes it is a totally different hull but that engine was a pig on that boat. With two, it wasn't bad. Just sharing my experience.


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

adpostal metioned the bad rap. I have a 2004 205 bf. I love the boat, and anyone who has ever been in it does as well (especially in rougher water and they never get wet). Lotta downers out there, but I can honestly say, if i was in the market today I would buy another. The only down side I had was right after I bought mine the only dealer in the Houston area quit selling them and it kinda spooked me. I have not had to use the lifetime warranty on the hull, and don't plan on having to any time soon. I looked at the new models last year, but decided mines paid for, why am i looking for a something newer... Not sure about the 115, but i know mine has a 2 stroke Yamaha 150 it will flat out do 50 loaded with 4 fat guys, all their gear, 60 gallons of gas, plus 4 bags of ice, drinks, and food. I saw one with the 115 and it took forever to plane, where mine jumps up and gets it. What I'm trying to say is, if you aren't worried about the extra cost, get at least the 150. (they up'd mine to the 150 at no cost cause it was the only one in the color i wanted on their lot.)


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

So the Sea Fox is significantly less than a Nautic Star? Same trailer, same motor? I'm looking too.


----------



## Dukdogtx (Jul 30, 2009)

X2 on the 115 hp seeming WAY under powered for a 2000lb boat. Be very careful of "boat show packages". 

Go with 150 hp at the least.


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

I bought my 200XT last year, just before the boat show. It runs fine with a light load (wife, kid, 25 gal. fuel) on the 115 hp but if I were going to carry more I would definitely want the 150 hp. Fuel mileage is good and have had no real complaints with the boat. The white interior is a pain to keep clean and most of the storage is not as dry as I would like for it to be. The main thing I would recommend is that you go for the tandem axle trailer. This set up is right at the max for a single 3500 lb axle and is a little tongue heavy. My unit is going to Horizon this month to have the second axle and surge brakes added. I didn't need the brakes behind my pickup but will with the new Wrangler.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

The Nauticstar 2110 w/ a Yamaha F115 and alum trailer is $25,290 w/ leaning post, hydro steering.
This price is at Texas Marine.
PM for questions or details.


----------



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

LIVIN said:


> The Nauticstar 2110 w/ a Yamaha F115 and alum trailer is $25,290 w/ leaning post, hydro steering.
> This price is at Texas Marine.
> PM for questions or details.


I took a very good look at the boat you mentioned yesterday and I was more inpressed with the SeaFox. This is not to say there was anything wrong with the NS but SeaFox seems to have really paid a lot of attention to detail.


----------



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

redexpress said:


> So the Sea Fox is significantly less than a Nautic Star? Same trailer, same motor? I'm looking too.


There was one Nautic Star 2110 at the boat show that was close to the same price. I looked both boats over very carefully and I really liked the attention to detail on the Sea Fox.

I feel that the Sea Fox should be more expensive than it is. I wonder if the reason the price is low is because of the problems the company has had in the past. I would almost bet that the price of this boat will be significantly higher next year.

If anybody else goes to the boat show please compare the Sea Fox 200XT to the Nautic Star Nautic Bay 2110 and see what you think. I would really like to get others opinions.


----------



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice on the 115. I typically only take one person with me when I fish. I think the advice to carry another person with me for the sea trial is a great idea. That would put three adult males in the boat which would be the maximum that I would ever fish with. If the boat perform satisfactory with this load then I know I am in good shape with the 115. I really don't want to spend the extra bucks for the 150 if I don't have to. Going to the 150 puts the boat out of my intended price range but I don't want to end up with a boat I don't like.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Well boater1956, I am really glad you did the same thing I did last night. I kept going to the Sea Fox over and over. I talked with the guys at Boaters Etc... (Fantastic people to deal with) I told the sales guy and my wife, I owe it to myself to go around to the other "NAME BRAND" boats and do all the comparisons that I always hear about here on 2cool. I also spoke extensively to a buddy of mine that I didn't even know bought one six months ago. Man, I don't know who is drinking who's kool-aid, but I looked EXTREMELY thoroughly at Blue Wave Pure Bay, Pathfinder, Nautic Star, Haynie, Shearwater. To be honest, there were some we didn't even have to get on to make a decision. I was there with my wife and 11 year old son. There wasn't another boat at the show (obviously in what we were looking for...22-24 foot Galveston Bay Boat) that any of us liked more than the Sea Fox 240XT. And no, price was not an issue. I had a budget that would cover all of them. But after comparing every one of the 24 foot bay boats, there wasn't another one that I thought I'd be happier with. I compared motors, construction quality, draft, fit, finish, electrical wiring, overall looks, I lifted and closed every single hatch and compared the gaskets for the seals, compared jump seats and jump seat cushions. Oh ya, and it comes standard with a very useable and comfortable head in the center console. I was really confused as to what everyone considers quality when comparing boats. I see all these people listing just a name of a boat, (not sure if its because that is what they bought) but I know everyone has a reason to get a certain type of boat. But for what I am needing, a nice, dry, stable, reliable, Galveston Bay Boat that can handle the chop of Trinity Bay or the shallows of West Bay, to the lake cruising in Clear Lake, to the fall Jetty trips, to the near offshore runs for State and Federal Snapper, to the rigors of wintertime trout tournaments, and all the amenities necessary to keep a family happy for a day of fishing or watching the Kemah fireworks from the bay, We couldn't find a better boat that we all liked. Some boats had "pro's" in one aspect, but then had major "con's" on something else.... In the end, we ended up choosing the Sea Fox 240XT with a 225 Yammie on the back with a Minn Kota Trolling Motor, On Board Charger, Minn Kota Talon, Lowrance HDS-7, and a Bob's 6" Jack Plate. I also had the pleasure of working with Dylan Guin and James Hampton at Boats etc... They were fantastic, I know I have some good guys standing behind me and my new boat. Man, that may not mean much to some people, but I was at Mt. Houston Marine and was going through the Blue Wave Pure Bay 2400 with a fine tooth comb comparing, "UH, HELLO, because I was gonna buy a boat" and do you know that one of their salesman responded to one of my questions about the 51 thousand dollar price tag that was on it with, "well SON, it's what they cost" (in a very condescending way)... I was more than a little offended by that, especially after comparing their boat to the Sea Fox I was looking at.... Anyhow, I looked over at my wife and said, " Na, I'll take the other one" He was standing there dumbfounded, and even walked by me when I was at the "table" with the other dealer. Not that I would have bought his boat, but you don't have to be a ()&%* when talking to people. You never know who is gonna "pull the trigger" on a new rig. Maybe it was because I had some torn up crocs on and a 5 dollar T-shirt, hair undone or something. Geez, I was coming from work. Anyhow, we ended up with the Sea Fox, and we couldn't be happier with our Dealership, Our New Boat, The Quality and Construction of our new boat, and not to mention the value for our family. I won't hesitate to sit my boat next to ANY bay boat out there. I will post pics once we pick it up. It is in for rigging all the bells and whistles.....


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Oh, and boater, the only thing I would suggest, is to really consider going with the 150 if you can fit it in. You won't be disappointed. Remember, be happy with your purchase. Don't settle. As a matter of fact, I am gonna call back today and ask how much more it would be to throw a 250 on mine, Remember, you will not have the opportunity once its done........ Sometimes you'd be surprised at how little the upgrade would be..... So at least ask about it..... Good Luck, and congratulations.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I really liked my old 19.5' SeaFox BF


----------



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

adpostel said:


> Oh, and boater, the only thing I would suggest, is to really consider going with the 150 if you can fit it in. You won't be disappointed. Remember, be happy with your purchase. Don't settle. As a matter of fact, I am gonna call back today and ask how much more it would be to throw a 250 on mine, Remember, you will not have the opportunity once its done........ Sometimes you'd be surprised at how little the upgrade would be..... So at least ask about it..... Good Luck, and congratulations.


Man, you did exactly what we did. I don't think there was anything left untouched on the boat by the time my wife and I got through. Even the latches had a better feel on the Sea Fox than all of the others which I don't understand since they are all pretty much the same. Thank you very much for expressing your opinion. I feel precisely the same way. A great boat for the money.

I wanted to stay in the $30,000 range so I would be able to pay cash. Looks like I need to at least inquire about the cost of upgrading to a 150 hp motor and consider a loan to cover the extra cost. I just hate debt!!!

Congratulations on your new boat!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Last boat was a Sea Fox 195 Bayfisher and it served us well. It was a no-frills boat and some minor nit-noid issues like fit and finish, wiring but since I am pretty pro-active with maintenance and such the boat looked great after 8+ years and over 300 hours. Took me no time to make it right. 

They are inexpensive because they are built cheaply where they can, but there are some things where it really doesn't matter so it's kind of a moot point. Take care of it and it will serve you well. 

Congrats!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> Last boat was a Sea Fox 195 Bayfisher and it served us well. It was a no-frills boat and some minor nit-noid issues like fit and finish, wiring but since I am pretty pro-active with maintenance and such the boat looked great after 8+ years and over 300 hours. Took me no time to make it right.
> 
> They are inexpensive because they are built cheaply where they can, but there are some things where it really doesn't matter so it's kind of a moot point. Take care of it and it will serve you well.
> 
> Congrats!


 I have seen similar testimonies. But what I found out, was that Sea Fox had revamped some processes a couple of years ago, and they came out with the XT line of bay boats. They had always made the CC (center consoles) but this XT line is their first line of dedicated bay boats. That being said, before I knew any of this, I found myself going back and forth from the Sea Fox to the other big name boats doing comparisons. I am so sold on their quality and construction that I am gonna take pictures of the Sea Fox and the other boats and post them up for comparison. We are really excited about our new purchase. I will post pics when I pick her up.....


----------



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

adpostel said:


> I have seen similar testimonies. But what I found out, was that Sea Fox had revamped some processes a couple of years ago, and they came out with the XT line of bay boats. They had always made the CC (center consoles) but this XT line is their first line of dedicated bay boats. That being said, before I knew any of this, I found myself going back and forth from the Sea Fox to the other big name boats doing comparisons. I am so sold on their quality and construction that I am gonna take pictures of the Sea Fox and the other boats and post them up for comparison. We are really excited about our new purchase. I will post pics when I pick her up.....


I feel exactly the same way. The quality of the Sea Fox XT's seems to be better than some or even most of the upper end boats. When you really take a close look at the boat, cheap sure doesn't come to mind!


----------



## Poppy21 (Aug 9, 2011)

I had a 115 yamaha on a 19ft Tidewater. It was good enough for only 2 people. I was way underpowered for anyhting more. Do yourself a favor and put a 150 on it. Some boat show packages are undwerpowered to reduce the price. Pay me now or pay me later. This is solid advice and not just an opinion.


----------



## tlmarine (Sep 20, 2010)

*sea fox*



boater1956 said:


> I just got back from the Houston Boat Show and looked at all of the bay boats with the same layout as the Nautic Star NauticBay 1910. I happened to come across the SeaFox 200XT first so I compared all other boat to this one. I couldn't find anything even close in this price range. I did find some close in the 35 to 40 thousand dollar range though. To me the Nautic Star 1910 or 2110 didn't even come close to the SeaFox. I put down a $1000 refundable deposit and I am going to do a wet ride on this boat after the boat show and make a final decision. To me, a very nice boat for the money. I will be getting a lifetime warranty on the hull and 5 years on the Yamaha 115.


Just do not let the pretty outside fool you. Look in all the boxes,underneath the inside of the boxes,stringer system and all the Hardware. If a boat can be sold that much cheaper than the competition there is a reason it can.


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

As a comparison, my 18 foot Boston Whaler has a dry weight of 2000 lbs. The 150 Optimax on the transom moves the boat about 48 mph with 2 people and 60 gallons of fuel and gear. With 6 people aboard, it will still jump on plane fairly easily but needs a bit of help from the trim tabs. If you can swing, it go with at least a 150 if not more... you'll never regret having the extra ponies.


----------



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

tlmarine said:


> Just do not let the pretty outside fool you. Look in all the boxes,underneath the inside of the boxes,stringer system and all the Hardware. If a boat can be sold that much cheaper than the competition there is a reason it can.


I looked the boat over several times and could not find where any major corners were cut. I think the reason for the lower price may be from having a bad name in the past. I will know more when I sea trial the boat.


----------



## boater1956 (Dec 17, 2011)

Fish-n-Chips said:


> As a comparison, my 18 foot Boston Whaler has a dry weight of 2000 lbs. The 150 Optimax on the transom moves the boat about 48 mph with 2 people and 60 gallons of fuel and gear. With 6 people aboard, it will still jump on plane fairly easily but needs a bit of help from the trim tabs. If you can swing, it go with at least a 150 if not more... you'll never regret having the extra ponies.


Thank you for the advice but I do plan on doing the sea trial with the 115. I had a lengthy conversation with someone that has exactly the same boat. From what I gathered, the 115 would provide enough HP to satisfy my needs and wants. I usually cruise at aroung 30 mph when on the water and never carry more that myself and two others. I plan on taking my heaviest fishing buddy with me and I also will be filling up the bait wells for extra weight to see how the boat performs. I don't expect it to jump right up on plane but I will not purchase the boat if it is a complete dog. I am very fortunate to be able to take care of my need for speed in my sportscar at Texas World Speedway. I honestly don't have a need to go fast on the water.


----------



## BlueWaveBoats (Dec 13, 2010)

adpostel said:


> Well boater1956, I am really glad you did the same thing I did last night. I kept going to the Sea Fox over and over. I talked with the guys at Boaters Etc... (Fantastic people to deal with) I told the sales guy and my wife, I owe it to myself to go around to the other "NAME BRAND" boats and do all the comparisons that I always hear about here on 2cool. I also spoke extensively to a buddy of mine that I didn't even know bought one six months ago. Man, I don't know who is drinking who's kool-aid, but I looked EXTREMELY thoroughly at Blue Wave Pure Bay, Pathfinder, Nautic Star, Haynie, Shearwater. To be honest, there were some we didn't even have to get on to make a decision. I was there with my wife and 11 year old son. There wasn't another boat at the show (obviously in what we were looking for...22-24 foot Galveston Bay Boat) that any of us liked more than the Sea Fox 240XT. And no, price was not an issue. I had a budget that would cover all of them. But after comparing every one of the 24 foot bay boats, there wasn't another one that I thought I'd be happier with. I compared motors, construction quality, draft, fit, finish, electrical wiring, overall looks, I lifted and closed every single hatch and compared the gaskets for the seals, compared jump seats and jump seat cushions. Oh ya, and it comes standard with a very useable and comfortable head in the center console. I was really confused as to what everyone considers quality when comparing boats. I see all these people listing just a name of a boat, (not sure if its because that is what they bought) but I know everyone has a reason to get a certain type of boat. But for what I am needing, a nice, dry, stable, reliable, Galveston Bay Boat that can handle the chop of Trinity Bay or the shallows of West Bay, to the lake cruising in Clear Lake, to the fall Jetty trips, to the near offshore runs for State and Federal Snapper, to the rigors of wintertime trout tournaments, and all the amenities necessary to keep a family happy for a day of fishing or watching the Kemah fireworks from the bay, We couldn't find a better boat that we all liked. Some boats had "pro's" in one aspect, but then had major "con's" on something else.... In the end, we ended up choosing the Sea Fox 240XT with a 225 Yammie on the back with a Minn Kota Trolling Motor, On Board Charger, Minn Kota Talon, Lowrance HDS-7, and a Bob's 6" Jack Plate. I also had the pleasure of working with Dylan Guin and James Hampton at Boats etc... They were fantastic, I know I have some good guys standing behind me and my new boat. Man, that may not mean much to some people, but I was at Mt. Houston Marine and was going through the Blue Wave Pure Bay 2400 with a fine tooth comb comparing, "UH, HELLO, because I was gonna buy a boat" and do you know that one of their salesman responded to one of my questions about the 51 thousand dollar price tag that was on it with, "well SON, it's what they cost" (in a very condescending way)... I was more than a little offended by that, especially after comparing their boat to the Sea Fox I was looking at.... Anyhow, I looked over at my wife and said, " Na, I'll take the other one" He was standing there dumbfounded, and even walked by me when I was at the "table" with the other dealer. Not that I would have bought his boat, but you don't have to be a ()&%* when talking to people. You never know who is gonna "pull the trigger" on a new rig. Maybe it was because I had some torn up crocs on and a 5 dollar T-shirt, hair undone or something. Geez, I was coming from work. Anyhow, we ended up with the Sea Fox, and we couldn't be happier with our Dealership, Our New Boat, The Quality and Construction of our new boat, and not to mention the value for our family. I won't hesitate to sit my boat next to ANY bay boat out there. I will post pics once we pick it up. It is in for rigging all the bells and whistles.....


I'm very sorry to hear one of the sales persons took an attitude that rubbed you the wrong way. My brother and I will be down from the factory Friday - Sunday at the show and would love the chance to show you our 2400 Pure Bay. Whether you buy or not being a family owned company we hate to hear anyone get a bad taste in their mouth when it comes to our brand. If you can't make it then hope you and your family enjoy the boat and keep your lines wet, hope we get a shot to earn your business next time.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Well, how did the sea trial go?


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 10, 2005)

I bought a 2007 Sea Fox 18' Bayfisher, 90 HP Suzuki, 4 stroke. I bought used with less than 100 hours on the eng. It will run about 35 mph with just me and my gear and a full 25 gal tank of gas. It does have a t-top which slows it down some. See avatar. I would recommend SF, it has been a good safe and dry boat. I have used it on the coast and the lakes and rivers in east Texas. It has never let me down. Yes I would recommend them.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I looked at most of the boats mentioned here but chose a slightly used Blazer Bay and I am really happy with it so far. It weighed a good bit less than most of these boats and had most of the features I was looking for. Got a 2009 19ft 6in w/2011 Suzuki 4s (19hrs) and 2.5 yrs warranty at 20k, felt like it was a good deal.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

I think that boat will fit your needs fine. Sure its no pathfinder or pure bay or any of the texas custom boats but the price reflects that. As long as the hull is structurally sound and carries a good warranty, who cares if the latches arent up to par, or the finish is not as shiny as it should be. Don't worry, once it gets slimed up no one will care. I think you will be more happy with the bigger engine.


----------

